# Whitworth



## ELHEAD (Jun 21, 2019)

Check this out. http://discerninghistory.com/2019/01/the-innovative-precision-of-joseph-whitworths-civil-war-cannon/
Dave


----------



## Aukai (Jun 21, 2019)

Cool!!!


----------



## Boswell (Jun 22, 2019)

Smarter Everyday is a great channel and so is Machine Thinking. Both on my regular YouTube rounds.


----------

